# African Dwarf Frog - Please help!!



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

I left my tank (6 gallon, cycled, heated, filtered, 1 betta 2 ADFs) for 3 days over thanksgiving and when I came home one of my ADFs was floating upside down. He struggles to right himself and sort of pathetically spins in a circle. I don't think it's bloat as he suddenly looks VERY skinny. There are no outward signs of disease/injury, and I haven't been able to get him to eat at ALL, even after waving the frozen bloodworms right in front of him with tweezers. Right now I have him in a smaller container floating in the tank because I was worried he might drown given his currently shitty swim. There is a teeny bit of aquarium salt in the tank but nothing else.
Is there anything I can do? I don't think I can bear to watch the little guy starve to death - I'm not a super skilled fishkeeper, but I really try hard to give my little guys the best run that I possibly can. 
I've only had the little dude since July, so I don't think its age related, and the other frog in the tank seems to be doing really well (active, voracious). 
I'd really appreciate anything that can be suggested!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

6 gallons seems way too small to house even one ADF, nevermind 2 of them and a betta. Have you checked your water parameters? What are the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

I think you may be thinking of a clawed frog. African dwarf frogs are 1 gallon per frog by the most conservative standards (but a minimum 5 gallon is recommended because of the need for a heater). I've never seen any recommendations that suggest that I'm over stocked (sorry if this is coming off as defensive, I'm just genuinely really surprised - would you mind linking me to a source? I'm totally willing to upgrade if necessary).
Parameters are:
0 ammoina
0 nitrite
20 nitrate
6.5 ph


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mojie said:


> I think you may be thinking of a clawed frog. African dwarf frogs are 1 gallon per frog by the most conservative standards (but a minimum 5 gallon is recommended because of the need for a heater). I've never seen any recommendations that suggest that I'm over stocked (sorry if this is coming off as defensive, I'm just genuinely really surprised - would you mind linking me to a source? I'm totally willing to upgrade if necessary).
> Parameters are:
> 0 ammoina
> 0 nitrite
> ...


Are you using Toronto tap water? If so, the 6.5 ph suggests an excess of phosphates.


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

I'm using Ottawa tap water (I'm out here for school). Could that be the culprit?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mojie said:


> I'm using Ottawa tap water (I'm out here for school). Could that be the culprit?


Ah I see, I have no idea what the normal pH for Ottawa water is. Tap water itself should not be a problem.

Looking at your water parameters, your nitrates aren't too bad. It's possible that the sick frog is just weaker and your other one will do fine. You should probably remove him from the tank so that he doesn't foul the water when he dies. IME, there's not much you can do to help.

If your other frog continues to be healthy, then it's just one isolated case. However, if your other frog also falls sick, then it might be an issue with tank size.


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

Any chance Maracyn 2 might help?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

doesn't sound like it's worth spending any money on, I bet it will be dead in the next day or two. But if you are willing to probably waste money, give it a try.


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

I'm willing to give it a shot - I'm a firm believer that when you take on an animal, you take on the obligation to do the best you can for it. Besides, I'd rather spend 20 bucks on antibiotics than deal with quarantining a new frog.


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

FWIW the Maracyn 2 seems to be doing the trick - he's not 100%, but he's wating again and has more energy.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

great news


----------

